# cannabis bedding - anyone using this??



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

does anyone use this - thinking of using it for my sudan plated lizard, and maybe my beardie....

Can it really "be digested and is therefore safe" as they suggest??

*"Lucky Reptile Cannabis Bedding 4L*


The Reptile Cannabis Bedding is a concentrate on hemp basis. If water is added the concentrate swells up to about 5 times its volume, resulting in a loose substrate that absorbs bad odours and waste. It is excellent for all tortoises and desert type reptiles like collared lizards, bearded dragons and uromastyx. Burrowing reptiles like skinks will love this substrate as well. Thanks to its good water retaining abilities, it can also be used for reptiles from more humid regions.


Unlike most sands or beech wood litter, Reptile Cannabis Bedding can be digested and is therefore safe if accidentally eaten by the animals. A 100% natural product free of chemicals or pesticides and bio-degradable.


*Available in the following sizes:*




4L - Swells up to 15L


12L - Swells up to 50L"


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Cannabis bedding is the strangest thing i have heard so far in rep keeping. But im not arguing


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ive heard good things....but never used....therefore i cannot help much


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If it's hemp fibre... I wouldn't assume it really is digestible. Just because it is plant fibre doesn't mean it can be digested.

I've used hemp fibre (in the form of Hemcore horse bedding) for snakes before, but I don't think I'd use it for lizards personally.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hey yeah i tried it when it first came out over here. don't quite know wht i thought really. was quite good but went really soggy and horrid when it got wet. good stuff apart from that really


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

I think you're supposed to moisten it slightly first anyway - not to make it wet but to make it friable - it looks like little pellets, like bunny food, I think....


----------



## iriechris (Apr 10, 2007)

Yea i used it for about 6 months, it worked great, i made a mix of that and forest bedding dried out 100%, 

The stuff smells great, and masks the smell of a fresh 1 in the viv quite well. And yea its prob best substrate if eaten by any rep. 

Id recommend it.


----------



## iriechris (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh yea 4got 2 say, it doesnt swell as much as it says on the bag. Thats the main downfall of it. I got 2 bags so i was safe.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks iriechris - might give it a try now  although I don't think _anything_ can mask the smell of a fresh 1 in the viv LOL - not from my beardie anyway!!!! good idea mixing it too - guess that can make it cheaper and last longer too  
you say you used it for about 6 months - why not any more?


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

"No officer im not growing weed its substrate for my reptiles " lmao wonder if i would get away with it, my new crop of "substraite" is nearly ready lol


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:...........: victory:


----------

